# Firefox startet nicht mehr

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich fahre hier amd64 und have voller Begeisterung auf den stabilen GCC 4.3.2 umgestellt. Leider konnte ich nur system und Kernel neu kompilieren, da ein emerge -e world irgendwo hing bei KDE...

Nun habe ich heute poppler updates gefahren, evtl. war da auch etwas anderes dabei. Wie auch immer lief es sauber durch. 

Nun startet mein Firefox nicht mehr:

- weder als user noch als root ohne gespeicherte Einstellungen

- revdep-rebuild ohne Ergebnis

- emerge xulrunner und mozilla-firefox lösen das Problem nicht

- emerge gtk+, java-sun-jre.... hat auch nichts gebracht

- Einzige Fehlermeldung in der Konsole beim Start: Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

- Ich habe auch mal sanfte compile Flags probiert...

Ideen, bei denen ich Eure freundliche Unterstützung brauche:

- wo steht, welche Pakete ich wann installiert habe

- wie kann ich ein abgebrochenes emerge world -e fortführen, wenn es bei einem Paket abgebrochen hat (--resume oder besser --skipfirst)??

- wo könnte ein log mir mehr verraten (in dmesg und /var/log/messages steht nichts)

- wie kann man ein Paket mit all seinen Abhängigkeiten neu installieren?

- was fällt Euch sonst ein?

Konqueror als Alternative ist in der 3.5.9er Version nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen!

----------

## ChrisJumper

So viele Fragen.. die kann ich grade nicht beantworten. Du hast ja schon vieles ausprobiert. Aber ich würde noch ein emerge -D www-client/mozilla-firefox ausprobieren. Als alternative benutze ich grade kazehakase. Der ist zwar nicht für den Normalen User gedacht, aber gerade richtig um eine bescheidene Seite (Wiki, Foren usw) aufzuzuchen. :)

Hast du Firefox-bin oder firefox installiert? 32 oder 64 Bit?

Schau doch mal nach den Shaered Libs...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was sagt gcc-config welchen gcc du benutzt?

Sebastian

----------

## Mr. Anderson

emerge --info wäre auch hilfreich

----------

## slick

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> - wo steht, welche Pakete ich wann installiert habe

 

/var/log/emerge.log

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   - wo steht, welche Pakete ich wann installiert habe 
> 
> /var/log/emerge.log

 

Schöner aufgemacht durch genlop.

Tobi

----------

## SvenFischer

```

core2duo sven # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27.10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27.10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Apr 2009 05:30:17 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X509 acl acpi alsa amd64 amr ares berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dv dvd dvdr encode exif ffmpeg flac gcj gdbm glitz gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsl hal iconv id3tag idea iee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kerberos kipi ldap lzo md5sum midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sasl session skey smartcard smp spl sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd templates theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vcd vorbis wmf x264 xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ich habe jetzt firefox-bin am laufen, besser als nichts...

Ich habe aber nicht verstanden, warum das jetzt geht mit der bin? Hat portage mir jetzt automatisch eine 64 Bit Version installiert?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste doch ma bitte was gcc-config zu deiner gcc Version sagt.

Ich hatte das Problem die Tage auch, da ging aber mehr wie der Firefox nicht. Da war die gcc invalid.

Sebastian

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.27.10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5
> ...

 

Das passt nicht zusammen. Der Prozessor sollte keine sse4.2-Befehle kennen (erst Core i7). Wahrscheinlich sind -msse4.2 und -msse4 für die Fehler verantwortlich. Das konnte mit <gcc-4.3.0 kein Problem ergeben, da erst ab gcc 4.3 SSE4-Befehle erzeugt werden können.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe aber nicht verstanden, warum das jetzt geht mit der bin? Hat portage mir jetzt automatisch eine 64 Bit Version installiert?

 

Das würde ich mal schwer annehmen, da Du den amd64-Zweig verwendest.  :Smile: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Ausgabe von gcc -v

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> core2duo sven # gcc -v
> 
> Es werden eingebaute Spezifikationen verwendet.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> core2duo sven # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2
> ...

 

Ich habe mal -msse4.2 entfernt, aber ich habe schon sse4.1:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> core2duo sven # cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> ...

 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

-msse4.1 darf ja auch drin bleiben. Aber -msse4 sollte auch weg. Afaik ist "-msse4" nur eine Kurzform für "-msse4.1 -msse4.2"

----------

## bbgermany

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> -msse4.1 darf ja auch drin bleiben. Aber -msse4 sollte auch weg. Afaik ist "-msse4" nur eine Kurzform für "-msse4.1 -msse4.2"

 

Ja, -msse4 schaltet beides ein. Siehe dazu das Changelog von gcc 4.3.0 bei "New Targets and Target Specific Improvements": http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.3/changes.html

MfG. Stefan

----------

